# Dutch Microchip



## Kamitchell87 (4 July 2018)

Hi.... Rescued my mare nearly 2 years ago from dealers and have been made aware by my vet after scanning that she infact has a dutch microchip. Would love to find her details even just her sire and dam and most importantly her real age.... Is there anyone here than can help me as I seem to have hit a brick wall with this.... And is there a way I can change chip details?

Thank you in advance 
Kirsty


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 July 2018)

A long shot but if you have the microchip number you could check it for free on the KWPN database webpage to see if she is registered with them. If not try contacting them for advice, they may be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (4 July 2018)

Thank you did this yesterday and she's not registered with them sadly.... Looks like I will have to investigate further and try find someone with access to stud records or something.. X


----------



## Lindylouanne (4 July 2018)

That's a shame. I am assuming she doesn't have a passport or a brand on her flank either which is always a good place to start. Hope you do manage to find out about her though.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (4 July 2018)

Unfortunately she has neither... Only found out it was a dutch chip as vet scanned her to give a replacement passport and hadn't ever seen a chip like what hers brought up.... She was sold as a 14yr old but probably more like 20-22yr old X


----------



## popsdosh (5 July 2018)

Kamitchell87 said:



			Unfortunately she has neither... Only found out it was a dutch chip as vet scanned her to give a replacement passport and hadn't ever seen a chip like what hers brought up.... She was sold as a 14yr old but probably more like 20-22yr old X
		
Click to expand...

The chip number should include a code that is linked to a stud book maybe!


----------



## Clannad48 (5 July 2018)

If it begins with 5281 it belongs to the NRPS - if you want to pm me the full number I can try to see if I can help


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

Clannad48 said:



			If it begins with 5281 it belongs to the NRPS - if you want to pm me the full number I can try to see if I can help
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how to pm lol just joined here for this post chip number is 528210000214076


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

Clannad48 said:



			If it begins with 5281 it belongs to the NRPS - if you want to pm me the full number I can try to see if I can help
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much any helps appreciated greatly 

Kirsty


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 July 2018)

Kirsty I have looked up the chip number on europetnet.com and it has come back registered to a company in Houten. As it's all in Dutch I can't get any further but the company is called the Nederlandse Databank Gezelschapdierer or NDG.nl. It says the chip was last updated on 11/9/2001.

Not sure if it takes you much further forward but at least you have a date to work on.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

Fantastic I will absolutely try contacting them and work with maybe some sort of translation online or something surly must be a way I can go forward hopefully &#128513;

Kirsty


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

Thanks so much again I did as you have and when I clicked more info there is a email address and also stated dutch or English language so I have popped of an email and impatiently will wait a reply X


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

Unfortunately the matching microchip number relates to a dog called Jerry on the euoropetnet site

Just thought I'd update


----------



## Lindylouanne (6 July 2018)

Oh no, how frustrating. Maybe your chip wasn't registered with anyone and they have reused it for another animal. I wonder what the 2001 date relates to then. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (6 July 2018)

The 2001 record on that site related to a male dog called Jerry &#128557; had no idea that even different animals I.E horse or dogs could have same number you would never think that X


----------



## popsdosh (6 July 2018)

Kamitchell87 said:



			The 2001 record on that site related to a male dog called Jerry &#55357;&#56877; had no idea that even different animals I.E horse or dogs could have same number you would never think that X
		
Click to expand...

They dont they are all unique!


----------



## Kamitchell87 (7 July 2018)

Strange so why has details come up for a dog on lady's chip &#128584;


----------



## teacups (7 July 2018)

Is it possible that the number should read 5281 not 5282? If it was handwritten then a 1 can sometimes look like a 2.
Gezelschapsdieren means means companion animals i.e. usually household pets.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (7 July 2018)

Hi no this is the chip number printed on her passport by the vet.... Yes I thought that was household pets on that company database &#128557;


----------



## Kamitchell87 (7 July 2018)

Teacups thank you for your recent reply I had my vet come scan Lady this morning to be certain we had correct details and as you said it was incorrect it had a digit missing a 1 between the 8 and the 2 so it's back to the start for me &#128557;


----------



## Lindylouanne (7 July 2018)

That would make it a 16 digits long and it should be 15 so something is still wrong with it. My pony has a German chip which starts 276, it is 15 digits and as far as I can tell has never been registered anywhere either.


----------



## Kamitchell87 (7 July 2018)

Yes this is my problem now... Waiting vet to come scan her again to get right number.... This has all been for nothing so far X


----------



## teacups (7 July 2018)

However you had hit a brick wall before & now there is another possibility: will cross fingers!


----------

